# Chameleons



## Specks (Dec 1, 2009)

I know they arent allowed in Aus but if any1 on this website has some or has some good pics please post. i saw some on tv the other day and would like to see some more

thanks scott


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 1, 2009)

www.google.com


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 1, 2009)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## BlackMamba (Dec 1, 2009)

I think if someone had one they wouldn't make it public. They are Illegal in AU


----------



## Specks (Dec 1, 2009)

people on this website arent just from australia. they are from many different countries. many people have much better looking chameleons than wat is one google


----------



## euan (Dec 3, 2009)

Do a search for chameleon ezine, I can't think of the link offhand but it is run by Chris Anderson. You will see some good articles on Chameleons. Just because it is difficult to be allowed to keep them in australia does not mean you can not research them. They are very interesting creatures, I no longer keep them, because I returned to australia


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 3, 2009)

Here ya go mate, one of mine at home


----------



## herptrader (Dec 3, 2009)

I have never had a desire to keep exotics, despite having kept green iguanas in Canada.... but if we could keep chameleons I would be tempted to do so.


----------



## ozziepythons (Dec 3, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Here ya go mate, one of mine at home


 
lol Mattsnake, your a funny guy! 
I was amazed to learn recently that there are so many being kept illegally, yet quietly, in Aus. Makes you wonder what else has been smuggled in, bred and kept in numbers here?
We recently had some put on display at Adelaide Zoo, they seem like they don't do much???


----------



## Specks (Dec 4, 2009)

yes i am suprised how many there are in aus. i whent to a family friends house just for a normal visit to catch up and he overheard that i like reps. he has like 10 chameoleons. i have no desire to keep them in aus but.. they are nice to look at that is for sure


----------



## miss2 (Dec 4, 2009)

he has 10????!!!


----------



## Specks (Dec 4, 2009)

yes i was as suprised as you are. im not sure if he thinks they are illegal or not but im sure he knows. i didnt touch the bloody things as who knows what they are covered with. besides scales of course.:?. i dont want anything like that getting near my collection


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 4, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> yes i was as suprised as you are. im not sure if he thinks they are illegal or not but im sure he knows. i didnt touch the bloody things as who knows what they are covered with. besides scales of course.:?. i dont want anything like that getting near my collection


 
your collection of 2 beardies, I wouldnt be to worried. I bet lots of peoples exotics are cleaner then some of the natives people keep. nice chameleon matt, tell us when they breed, I want some too


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 4, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> your collection of 2 beardies, I wouldnt be to worried. I bet lots of peoples exotics are cleaner then some of the natives people keep. nice chameleon matt, tell us when they breed, I want some too


 
Well I have 20 chameleons and they are all very clean...I let them free roam in my herp room and they can pass in and out of my snake enclosures as they please, because they are so good at camoflage the snakes cant see them so they are very safe. The one in my picture is a newly discovered Australian species that is only found around the fast flowing rivers of the Simpson desert called _Chameleonus verygullibleus._ Dont worry James you will be at the top on my list and will recieve a pair free of charge whenever I breed them


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Well I have 20 chameleons and they are all very clean...I let them free roam in my herp room and they can pass in and out of my snake enclosures as they please, because they are so good at camoflage the snakes cant see them so they are very safe. The one in my picture is a newly discovered Australian species _Chameleonus verygullibleus _that is only found around the fast flowing rivers of the Simpson desert called _._ Dont worry James you will be at the top on my list and will recieve a pair free of charge whenever I breed them


 
sounds great, I am thinking of free ranging my ones aswell, probably outside, will make sure I fence off the yard though. your set up sounds great though! very nice _Chameleonus verygullibleus_ though, and to think, people think there all exotic  look foward to getting a pair, very happy to see I'm on top of the list.


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 4, 2009)

mattsnake said:


> well i have 20 chameleons and they are all very clean...i let them free roam in my herp room and they can pass in and out of my snake enclosures as they please, because they are so good at camoflage the snakes cant see them so they are very safe. The one in my picture is a newly discovered australian species that is only found around the fast flowing rivers of the simpson desert called _chameleonus verygullibleus._ dont worry james you will be at the top on my list and will recieve a pair free of charge whenever i breed them


 
lol!!!


----------



## Specks (Dec 4, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> your collection of 2 beardies, I wouldnt be to worried. I bet lots of peoples exotics are cleaner then some of the natives people keep. nice chameleon matt, tell us when they breed, I want some too


 
yes that is old now. i have my 2 easterns, a breeding pair of childrens with another adult female coming soon and also an adult female diamond. guess i need to change some stuff


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 8, 2009)

Ill be next inline for a Cham for sure!!

Pm me


----------



## Scotts1au (Dec 9, 2009)

_Chameleonus verygullibleus (very gullible us) :lol: Geez took me a minute, nearly fell for it - good one._


----------



## ccoastsnakehaven (Dec 9, 2009)

keep us posted on that lot matt, id sure be interested in 1 or 2 , lucky duck


----------



## ccoastsnakehaven (Dec 9, 2009)

lol, the lil laughing faces, cranking up, didnt go at the end of the last post, i was nearly crying i was laughing so hard


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol matt.


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 9, 2009)

In my opinion chameleons just dont excite me, i have seen and held a couple ( From The Reptile Park) and i find them to be like any other reptile in captivity boring. But if i ever get the chance to photography them in the wild, well thats a different story.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 9, 2009)

ccoastsnakehaven said:


> keep us posted on that lot matt, id sure be interested in 1 or 2 , lucky duck


 
I have just had my first clutch of the new 'invisible' morph that Ive been working on hatch...the great thing about these little guys is that they dont require food either! I'll PM you my bank details and if you put $500 in my bank account I'll send you the pair that I was planning on holding back for myself. Absolute perfect examples of the invisible morph...you cant see them at all! You will definatly be impressed!


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> I have just had my first clutch of the new 'invisible' morph that Ive been working on hatch...the great thing about these little guys is that they dont require food either! I'll PM you my bank details and if you put $500 in my bank account I'll send you the pair that I was planning on holding back for myself. Absolute perfect examples of the invisible morph...you cant see them at all! You will definatly be impressed!


 
What a bargain, I am picking up a pair of these tomorrow from the airport, just waiting for him to confirm the time of arrival through. I have all my stuff ready and am heaps excited. what should I call it?


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 9, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> What a bargain, I am picking up a pair of these tomorrow from the airport, just waiting for him to confirm the time of arrival through. I have all my stuff ready and am heaps excited. what should I call it?


 
Keith.


----------

